
Modern Universities Are an Exercise in Insanity - barry-cotter
http://scholars-stage.blogspot.com/2018/01/modern-universities-are-exercise-in.html?m=1
======
barry-cotter
If all you wanted out of university was education the average adjunct makes
$3,000 per class per semester. So for Oxbridge tutorial style seminars you
could get five people together, pay $15,000 to an under employed PhD or
doctoral student and have five hours of seminars a week for a semester. This
model wouldn’t work for anything with labs or much in the way of practical
exercises but it’d be perfect for most of the Arts and Social Sciences. If you
want college credit for it you can even set it up through Joshua Broggi’s
Woolf University[1]. Or if you don’t care about that you can do it through
outschool[2] for ease of discoverability and so someone else handles getting
paid.

More recent thoughts on this from Tanner on Twitter[3].

[1]woolf.university

[2][https://outschool.com/](https://outschool.com/)

[3][https://twitter.com/scholars_stage/status/126175831471681536...](https://twitter.com/scholars_stage/status/1261758314716815365?s=21)

